# Carbon Fiber hood?



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Heard of a group buy in on a CF hood, friend told me it was on this message board but ive been looking and couldnt find it. I know it sounds like a noob question but dus any one know where i can find this group, and/or dus anyone have one and how do you like it? Sorry if this is an upbrining of an old topic but im just looking for some info.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Search for it here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wrong forum.Its on Sr20forum.com but Kenley is having problems with his shipping guys.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

in the classifieds they had a group buy bit i dont kow if they do any more


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks hope im not to late, hoping to shed a few pounds off of the plump 2400


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

If you are talking about your NX getting a Hawker battery will shed the same amount of pounds and will only cost you around 50$ shipped.Check out the classic section over there I think.Or search the site.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hawker battery, never heard of it. Im guessing its a light weight battery? im just starting to get into the weight reduction aspect of the NX (damn its a biotch)


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah it weighs only 10 pounds.Shaves 20 pounds. thats the same as the carbon fiber hood.If I remember correctly Kojima is also going to make a carbon fiber hood for the NX with Kenley.So Id suggest waiting for that one.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

hate to take the easy way out, but is there and Hawker website, or a site that distributes Hawker products. (i know i know your going to tell me to search arnt you  ) hehe


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

looks like you are in luck.A guy at the Srforums has a bunch and he is selling for alot cheaper than I got mine for and plus his come with SS hardware and are full retail batteries stickered up instead of the black box I got.Oh yeah I got you link since you hate searching so much(j/k)
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=64377&highlight=hawker+battery


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks just e-mailed the guy.. i think i might be having 2 commin my way (u know incase i leave my car on and need another one) hell they only weigh 10lbs it wouldnt hurt to carry another one with me.. (lol jk) id still be down 10lbs from my stock battery tho. (haha)


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

danifilth said:


> If I remember correctly Kojima is also going to make a carbon fiber hood for the NX with Kenley.So Id suggest waiting for that one.



i feel stupid. Whos Kojima (company or NissanForum member im am indeed a :dumbass: )


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no prob always willing to help a fellow NXer


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

No i actaully had a questionl. who is Kojima?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Oh shit I never got to see the new post you did.Never saw the question.Depends on who you ask but around here the average says he is GOD!!!j/k.He races and works with alot of Nissans.He also helps out alot of companies with R&D on their Nissan products.Check out www.sentra.net and read Kojimas Garage.Its all mainly about the B13 Sentra so alot of it still applies to us.You can also find him on the nissan forums under the name Morepower2 I believe.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Danifilth you are a plorethra (sp) of information... and thanks for not being a newb basher.. haha i know i ask alot of questions but so did einstien (see where im goin yes im the next einstien) or even Plato perhapes. hmmmm


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

WoW! thanks bro I think my penis just grew like 2" reading that LOL thanks though.I started right where you are at now about 6 months ago and have learned just about everything for the NX.So ask away if you like


----------

